# chat



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

cmon yall join me in chat!!  :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah unfortunately chat is one of our less used features.. espsecially since I dropped internet at my house. lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been in there with 3 other people, Once...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A week or so ago we had 5


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

From what I noticed people seem to just miss each other. You almost need to schedule it in advance... Weds, June 23 at 7PM.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Today at 2:30 pm


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am there!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> Today at 2:30 pm


im in


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I was able to get 4 in...hehehe


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

nows a good time


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

im in


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried earlyare today and wouldn't let me in


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in there now.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

ya otta join me now.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in if anyone wants to join


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Im in now


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

CHAT!!


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

whos up to joinin me lol i dont bite haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would have but, no internet at home!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

go to chat ppl


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lets get some peeps in chat


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

go to chat ppls


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

where you at cracker


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

in chat


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Chat!! Live now!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

now's a good time


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lets get some ppl in the room


----------

